# Pest Patrol?



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

I own Adaware Spybot Spysweeper for scanning. I was thinking of adding Pest Patrol to the mix as their eval dug up stuff the other 3 didnt! Is this program just pulling my leg or is it really this good. Ive had past experiences with it and I didnt like it but this new version seems better. Tell me what you think.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Maggz:

I used Pest Patrol on my old 98SE computer. No problems, picked up a few things the standards didn't. Screen Savers recommended it, Leo LaPort, I believe. Recently Kevin Mitnick recommended it. It's on my XP Pro now. Again, no problems and it does pick up registry remnants which Spybot and Adaware missed. Mary Ann


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think you have to buy it too as getting the trial version does not remover anything but only showes you want you can remove.

Maybe mach9 could tell you if this is true.

OK I found this from there site.

"How does PestPatrol Evaluation copy differ from the licenced version?"
The evaluation version is unable to delete files or quarantine them. There are no other differences.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

I picked it up.. Its alright.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I hear that it is a good program.


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I give it a thumbs down...not that it's bad, rather it's to good..I installed it and found that EVERY site I visited that saved cookie settings was auto spyware...google toolbar was considered spyware...fresh download and affiliates...spyware....yup...TSG...spyware.... so just for fun .. I had it "fix" all my problems...results ... New computer, Athlon XP2400.. 512 Mg Ram ..W2K..Crashed to reboot at start-up !!.. Thank GOD I had a drive image to back up to... I DO NOT recomend this program.. it's too over the top for the casual (me) user, and unrealiable as far as I am concerned... Rhett


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK now I hear it is not a good program. 

Wow rhett thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

I am pretty displeased with it.. It flags so much as spyware that isnt. I returned it.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have used many spy cleaners including pest patrol. I now use adaware pro, spybot, and spysweeper. All of them are great. Pest patrol flags anything and everything mostly for a selling gimmick I think. After you buy it and can actually remove what it finds you spend time undoing the fixes. 
Spysweeper is a good program for thorough scans and doesn't screw your works.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

I also enjoy spysweeper


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

yahoo's new browser helper has it built into it for free....looks for adware...COU PORTAL talks about it....just a note here only...read about it before you get the new yahoo browser helper...  the website is www.dozleng.com look under calander updates for all info from different dates alot of info here....


----------

